# Any mortgage advisors out there?



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

We are in a process of looking into buying a house and getting a mortgage. I am interested if there are any independant all market mortgage advisors on FF? Thanks


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

I'm a qualified financial adviser although I currently choose to do the training, competence &compliance side of things. My ds is an independent financial adviser so has access to the whole market.

I can pm you his details but we're a long way from Suffolk and I suspect you'd rather deal with someone face to face rather than by email/phone/post.

Here's a link to a widely used independent adviser search engine so you can find local independent mortgage advisers local to you...although if you can get a personal recommendation this is normally a good idea 

http://www.unbiased.co.uk/find-a-mortgage-adviser/

S x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for your help!!!


----------

